

New research suggests complex animals evolved more than once - deeths
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/feature/id/350120/description/Evolutionary_enigmas

======
deeths
DNA analysis of comb jellies indicate their nerve and muscle systems don't
match any other known organisms-- they don't seem to have evolved from sponges
like every other animal.

